# Injured Hawk in my Yard



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I am very very surprised it would eat from your hand injured or not. Something strange there.. like maybe it is used to human contact. You must have a very calm and honest dimeanor to have a wild animal eat from your hand. 

Keep us posted


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

Some immy hawks will take handouts when hurt!

having talked to hawker on this subject of recent since my buddy had an injured rt in his yard you can do this ! they need food chicken inards woodchuck mouse rats etc...... organ meat is good as well as any!

A TOWEL AND WELDING GLOVES ARE A GOOD BET IF YOU CHOOSE TO CAPTURE IT AND TAKE IT TO A REHABER OR VET! MOST COUNTRY VETS ARE GOOD WITH THESE THINGS. SAD THING IS MOST REHBAERS ARE OVER LOADED WITH HAWKS AND SOME ARE SIMPLY TO INJURED TO BE CARED FOR AND HAVE TO BE PUT DOWN,

SO A TOWEL OVER ITS HEAD GRASP AROUND BODY VERY EASY CRATE OF TYPE OR BOX HAWKS TAKE BATHS THEY DRINK AS WELL FROM WATER SOURCES.

CODY, ILL TALK TO HAWKER TOMORROW FOR YAH


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Been keeping an eye on this thread... pretty interesting.

Is the hawk still around? I need an update!! LOL....


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

The bird worked his way just outside my office window last night so me and my son fed him again just before it got dark. I will go and see if i can locate him when it gets lighter outside. It rained all night so who knows what happened. He sure does love to pose for pictures though :lol:


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Great pic, definately an immature Red Tail. Enfield, the Red Shouldered is much different, the adult has streaks of red on his chest:

http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu/site/resources/peter_wallack/redshoulderedhawk2.jpg/view.html

and the immature does not have the large white patch this one does, it's streaked all the way up like this but ususally more so:

http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu/site/resources/d_chalfant/pcd3910_069.jpg/view.html

Looks like he's holding out his right wing in two of the pics so I'm thinking an injury of some sort in it. Hopefully not too severe.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

My daughter and I took a big owl to a rehab this summer - got hit by a car I think. To capture it - I put a large rubbermaid storage container over it and slid the top under. Flipped it over slow - didn't seem phased when we got it to the rehab. Probably the best field trip my daughter's ever been on - got to help the rehab person tape it up then got a tour of the place...very cool.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

Found the bird late yesterday (the 12th at about 6pm) all wet and soggy sitting on a log.. Its not easy trying to find a 12" camouflaged bird on 60 acres of woods (that includes the neighbors). Anyways it was late and with no varmints running around in the rain I fed it more hot dogs and it was again eager to eat them.. Its raining hard again today and no sign of it so far but I'm sure its around, somwhere..


----------



## fishingrookie (Feb 16, 2004)

codybear said:


> Found the bird late yesterday (the 12th at about 6pm) all wet and soggy sitting on a log.. Its not easy trying to find a 12" camouflaged bird on 60 acres of woods (that includes the neighbors). Anyways it was late and with no varmints running around in the rain I fed it more hot dogs and it was again eager to eat them.. Its raining hard again today and no sign of it so far but I'm sure its around, somwhere..


Good man. Thanks for taking care of it.


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

Whats the verdict on the hawk? Will this website help any? It has phone numbers for all kinds of rehabilitators. If someone is going to rehabilitate a squirrl, I would sure hope you can find someone to get theis hawk back to heatlh. According to the website I posted, this bird could live anothe 20 years (if it is a juvenile red tail hawk) for others to enjoy. I know that I enjoy seeing birds other than the common sparrow that flies around where I hunt. good luck!


http://www.michigandnr.com/dlr/

http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu/site/accounts/information/Buteo_jamaicensis.html


----------



## anonymous21 (Jul 22, 2005)

Don't want to sound like a jerk,but this bird has been on the ground for 4-5 days now.if you had not been feeding it the bird would probally be dead by now,and if that wing does not heal right it will never fly again,and wont survive in the wild.If the rehab people wont take care of it try calling some of your local vet's.If not it might be time to stop feeding it and let nature take it's course.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Any updates on the hawk?

Is it still around?


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

timberdoodle528 said:


> Any updates on the hawk?
> 
> Is it still around?


As of last night it was on the edge of my property and I fed it a juicy, freshy killed frog :lol: but it wouldnt eat it so I just put it in front of him. This morning the frog was gone but so was the bird and I havent been able to locate it yet. I'll keep you posted if I know more

CB


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

This bird is like finding a needle in a hay stack :lol: 

Here is a photo from today, after I finally located him..


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

I agree w/ crobar, either get it help or let it die... why prolong its suffering:sad:


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

Yep sure looks like the right wing is broken in that photo (nice one by the way). Maybe you could do some reseach and rehab it yourself if the licenced folks are so busy. The bird is getting used to you now. I haved saved snakes and squirills in the past.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

The wing is fine, its the leg thats injured.
The bird uses his wing as a crutch to hold himself up because he only stands on one leg. At first I too thought his wing was damaged but I watched him fly off a log pile and it was as natural as could be. Why he doesnt want to fly more, I dont know.. The people at the rehab center said he is more than likely eating at night. I didnt feed it at all yesterday and wont from here on out but I will see if I can loacte him daily to see how its doing.


----------



## FieldWalker64 (Oct 1, 2005)

I know a person who is a licensed wildlife rescue volunteer that has helped many hawks into the wild after injury.If your intrested in her number pm me and I'll give details.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Being an upland bird hunter I too will be willing to help with this bird. Just let me know where you are and I can pick him up.

Ganzer


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

MERGANZER said:


> Being an *upland bird hunter* I too will be willing to help *with* this bird. Just let me know where you are and I can pick him up.
> Ganzer


That's harsh Ganzer:lol: .


----------

